# Saw a few brothers today



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Been out of work too long now. I have been applying for jobs outside of the union. I applied at Xerox and had to take a test today. There were 2 other guys that were waiting for the same test and they were both union brothers. The one brother has been out of work since April 09. Times are hard in this area. The only chance for work will be some school work if you are lucky, and that would only be about 3 months of work.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> Been out of work too long now. I have been applying for jobs outside of the union. I applied at Xerox and had to take a test today. There were 2 other guys that were waiting for the same test and they were both union brothers. The one brother has been out of work since April 09. Times are hard in this area. The only chance for work will be some school work if you are lucky, and that would only be about 3 months of work.


In New Orleans, half of the men working for open shops were/are Union.

Wherever the work is, the men go! :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a question for all my dear brothers mired in pro-longed unemployment,
let's say you've been out of work or only worked sporadically over the past 2 years and you land a decent gig doing something else would you return to the IBEW when your called back?

What if the work outlook is still sketchy at best would you risk losing the new job?

Do any of you have a "just in case" type gig to fall back on while waiting?

I know guy's who have had full employment for 10,12 and 20 years and are now finding themselves jobless, how long do you wait until you find something to do until construction pics back up?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am working as a radio tech on Motorola's and Kenwood's because no industries are building or expanding.
You got to put food on the table.
It's been a year and a half since I touched a stick of conduit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I know guy's who have had full employment for 10,12 and 20 years and are now finding themselves jobless, how long do you wait until you find something to do until construction pics back up?


 With the way the economy is right now I would start looking right away because jobs are hard to find everywhere.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> With the way the economy is right now I would start looking right away because jobs are hard to find everywhere.


 
I would also. 
By the way William.....I cant believe how much your post count has grown. Wow, thats a whole lot of opinions you have dished out!:thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

That's a great question. Where do we go, that its not a complete start-over, but is not saturated with people looking for jobs?

HVAC is hot right now, everything else is crap. There is an endless supply of work.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> That's a great question. Where do we go, that its not a complete start-over, but is not saturated with people looking for jobs?
> 
> HVAC is hot right now, everything else is crap. There is an endless supply of work.



I personally have a few things to fall back on in tough times, nothing I would consider a career though. Just some work that would keep me employed and pay more then unemployment, keep the bills paid and put food on the table.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm still young and flexible.

I would jump into an entirely new trade if that's what I came down to.

I can survive on 12 dollars an hour, but 16 would be comfortable.

18-20 and I would be rich.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

i have been out of electrical work for a year now. im working as a laborer for a construction company now that has picked up some good jobs and has kept me employed since i lost my job. 

it is not ideal, but it pays ok, and i have been able to learn more about construction so i consider myself lucky in the big picture just because i can keep my job.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I can survive on 12 dollars an hour, but 16 would be comfortable.


I can't believe there was a time in my life I held down three jobs. Life isn't fair to lots of people, and I am grateful to have a line of work that pays divedends. Just keep trying hard and you'll never have to go back to that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

deleted........


----------

